
Google TV Already In Trouble? Sony Offering 25% Off Blu-ray Google TV Units - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/27/google-tv-already-in-trouble-sony-offering-25-off-blu-ray-google-tv-units/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
Pewpewarrows
It's an introductory product. I'm sure they've identified the mistakes they
made with it and will improve on them for the next version. GoogleTV is still
an amazing device, and I can't wait to see where they'll take it in the next
12 months. Greater integration with cable boxes and DVR units, a few interface
touch-ups, and circumventing the ridiculous content-blocking that services
like Hulu have done should be their primary goals.

But aside from that, this article is obviously flame-bait. Companies offering
discounts on products leading up to the Christmas holidays? UNHEARD OF.

~~~
blueben
You've missed the greatest feature of all, though to be fair so did everyone
else. Google TV isn't just a device; it's a application platform. The world
changed when phones gained applications; why is everyone so myopic about the
changes that can happen when television gains applications?

------
rmason
Explain something to me: why would I pay for a Blue Ray player if I am
downloading all my content?

As a developer the platform is exciting to me but I'd like to see Google get
more deals with content providers first. Besides everyone knows that Samsung
makes the best big screen TV's.

